# Can peptides help recovery?



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Just had the all clear to return to the gym from my surgeon having had surgery to repair a full distal bicep tenon rupture, this happened about 4 months ago.

I like the sound of peptides and the effects they have but unsure if they would help or speed up any of the recovery time which can take a full 12 months post op.

I'm sure Paul could comment upon this ?

Thanks


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

In short m8, yes they will help. There are a few combination you could go with, good starting point would be mod GRF with a GHRP, but you should decide on that yourself. A lot of talk on the healing effects of TB500 around here lately too. Expensive but looks pretty good, especially good post surgery apparently?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

deanoabbeyboy said:


> Just had the all clear to return to the gym from my surgeon having had surgery to repair a full distal bicep tenon rupture, this happened about 4 months ago.
> 
> I like the sound of peptides and the effects they have but unsure if they would help or speed up any of the recovery time which can take a full 12 months post op.
> 
> ...


in general a GHRP/GHRH peptide mix will help but not really enhance recovery, a better peptide would be a combo of MGF and Thymosin Beta 4


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Never heard of that before, just been reading about TB500, what are your thoughts upon this?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> in general a GHRP/GHRH peptide mix will help but not really enhance recovery, a better peptide would be a combo of MGF and Thymosin Beta 4


Hi pscarb most people i see recommend mgf with ghrp/mod grf. My question is can MGF work well on it's own for injury and what are your experiences with it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> Hi pscarb most people i see recommend mgf with ghrp/mod grf. My question is can MGF work well on it's own for injury and what are your experiences with it?


Well the peptides release GH so as I said they can be of some help but for injury repair MGF is much better as for my experiences with it I have used it a few times


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Well the peptides release GH so as I said they can be of some help but for injury repair MGF is much better as for my experiences with it I have used it a few times


I meant is MGF as effective on it's own and without the GHRP/GHRH with it?

Thanks for the reply mate.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> I meant is MGF as effective on it's own and without the GHRP/GHRH with it?
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate.


Well there will always a better result if you combine peptides, but if I was to chose only one for injury recovery I would chose MGF


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Well there will always a better result if you combine peptides, but if I was to chose only one for injury recovery I would chose MGF


Great thanks!

I've been using TB4 and i don't know how much it's helped as I've been religiously following my rehab exercises but my shoulder feels so much better! I'm running out of TB4 and thinking of moving on to using MGF (can't afford to run both). For injury purposes only what dosage would you personally recommend?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

kadafee said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> I've been using TB4 and i don't know how much it's helped as I've been religiously following my rehab exercises but my shoulder feels so much better! I'm running out of TB4 and thinking of moving on to using MGF (can't afford to run both). For injury purposes only what dosage would you personally recommend?


well you are talking about apples and oranges, by this i mean both are peptides but do different things. TB4 will reduce inflammation so that the bodies natural recovery process will be able to effectively do its job (inflammation is the biggest hurdle to overcome) MGF & pMGF will actually repair the injury how effectively depends on dose and grade of peptide.......as for dose for pMGF 2mg twice a week for MGF 500mcg per day but this can vary a huge amount.....


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> well you are talking about apples and oranges, by this i mean both are peptides but do different things. TB4 will reduce inflammation so that the bodies natural recovery process will be able to effectively do its job (inflammation is the biggest hurdle to overcome) MGF & pMGF will actually repair the injury how effectively depends on dose and grade of peptide.......as for dose for pMGF 2mg twice a week for MGF 500mcg per day but this can vary a huge amount.....


So would you does 2000mcg of peg mgf straight after workout twice aweek?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> So would you does 2000mcg of peg mgf straight after workout twice aweek?


it all depends on the injury and if you can train and where it is mate


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on the injury and if you can train and where it is mate


I have some shoulder tendonitis and tendonitis in the bicep head of the same arm, i can train albeit very light, I was gonna incorperate 1000mcg of peg after every workout?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on the injury and if you can train and where it is mate


what if you dont train the muscle/tendon. Does MGF not find damaged tissues and start repairing them?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> I have some shoulder tendonitis and tendonitis in the bicep head of the same arm, i can train albeit very light, I was gonna incorperate 1000mcg of peg after every workout?


there would be no need for this dose if you trained 5 days a week you could get away with using less, but 3-4 times a week then 1000mcg is a good dose to use.

i have used 500mcg per day for injuries in the past and it has worked very well but again it depends on the grade of the peptide....



kadafee said:


> what if you dont train the muscle/tendon. Does MGF not find damaged tissues and start repairing them?


i am not sure is the honest answer, i am certain it will have an effect but to what degree i cannot say...


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Hi Paul

So regarding MGF and TB-500 can you recommend a typical dosage, considering what injury I have sustained and how long should I run it for?

Thanks


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

deanoabbeyboy said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> So regarding MGF and TB-500 can you recommend a typical dosage, considering what injury I have sustained and how long should I run it for?
> 
> Thanks


from my experience using tb4 i'd suggest 2-4 mg tb4 a week for atleast 6-8 weeks. it works wonders.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The use of TB500 and MGF is just crying out for a sticky..


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Am I right thinking that TB-500 comes in 2ml amps, therefore a single weekly dose would suffice. Don't think I can afford to run MGF at the same time.


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

It generally comes in 2mg or 5mg (not ml) lots of dif dosage suggestions, main 1 seems to be 2wks loading at 5-7mg with a 4-6wk maintenance dose at 2mg.


----------



## deanoabbeyboy (May 15, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> in general a GHRP/GHRH peptide mix will help but not really enhance recovery, a better peptide would be a combo of MGF and Thymosin Beta 4


Hi Pscarb

Just received my MGF and Thymosin Beta 4 and im just waiting for a delivery of bac water before I can start, can you advice on dosage using both the compounds and also can I mix them both in the same slin pin?

Thanks


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

I found a GHRP/GHRH combo helped with pain while using them. Guessed it might have something to do with the water weight that I get, cushioning joints etc. TB500 definitely helped my recover speeds, even at lower doses.


----------

